
Adam Savage Meets Neil Armstrong's Apollo 11 Spacesuit - areoform
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2esyN4fuiA
======
areoform
I love this video, because it's an in-depth look on what it takes to preserve
a piece of history - the first spacesuit used to walk on another heavenly
body. Apparently, preserving something with 25 layers is a lot more
complicated than anyone anticipated.

